# Looking to learn Kung Fu (if I can) in Melbourne, AU



## perceive (Jan 18, 2011)

Well, sorry for the n00b post... but I have been researching a bit recently and have been wondering if there are any decent schools that are somewhere between the CBD and Ringwood?  Any thoughts, experiences?  Good or bad would be good.  I have only been using google so far and have found a couple of schools that are on my shortlist to try now that the silly season is over.
I must point out, it doesn't have to be Kung Fu, although at this stage that is my preferred form (I am aware that if the schools dont gel with me then move on).  I will admit that there are an absolute load of martial art's I know nothing about... so I am open to suggestions.
I guess I will be an older student (37) and am looking at a martial art that also has a meditative component as well as helping keep me fit etc.
There should probably be a template for some of these n00b questions :-|

In the meantime I will read as many other posts as I can to see if I can inadvertently find good info 
If anyone can recommend an area specific to Australia to ask these questions, then if that is acceptable to the moderators to post links to other places, please do!  The more learning the better (as long as it does not become procrastination?)


----------



## K-man (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm just around the corner. I've sent you a PM with the details.


----------



## perceive (Jan 18, 2011)

Hrmm, my private messages still says "0".  I just checked and I do have it enabled, can you try again, or is it worth me PMing you to see if somehow my account is not low function due to being new...


----------



## K-man (Jan 19, 2011)

Let's try that again.  I might have done something stupid as there is no sign of the first message.


----------



## perceive (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for that, where you are is within range, and you are not too far from a station which helps for sure.
I'll definately put you on a short list. I am trying to visit at least three schools - the aim is to at least have something to compare to if that makes sense, and following the maxim of finding an instructor that works for me, rather than a school is important too.
So much to research here it's not funny!  But then I do tend to get pretty immersed in stuff, so I shouldn't complain about research as I do love learning as much as possible about something if I get involved in it.
Anyone else have any schools to recommend between the CBD and Ringwood areas?


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi Percieve,

If you are after a broad-ranging art with meditative practices, you may want to consider Ninjutsu as well. It's going to be a little different to the Chinese systems (not better or worse, other than better or worse suited to individuals taste and preference, really), but may be what you're after. Feel free to check the details in my signature for the schools that I teach in.

Oh, and K-Man, whereabouts are you? I'm in Blackburn, myself, and work in Ringwood, so you're probably around the corner from me as well!


----------



## K-man (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Oh, and K-Man, whereabouts are you? I'm in Blackburn, myself, and work in Ringwood, so you're probably around the corner from me as well!


Hi Chris, I'm in Croydon, so yes, neighbours. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Years ago we had on of the Hawthorne Ninjutsu schools here but I don't know if it shifted or just closed.)


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 22, 2011)

Ha, the Kevin Hawthorne group used to have their headquarters right near my current place of employment.... I remember years ago going there for a trial class when I was looking for a school. I still laugh about that..... The schools seem to have dwindled to a few groups in some scout halls around the place, but they are still around. Every now and then one of their students turns up, but they never stay, especially once they learn that they have never had any authentic training whatsoever. Can be rather shattering to them.

Croydon, yeah, nice and close! Good to know!


----------



## K-man (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> Ha, the Kevin Hawthorne group used to have their headquarters right near my current place of employment.... I remember years ago going there for a trial class when I was looking for a school. I still laugh about that..... The schools seem to have dwindled to a few groups in some scout halls around the place, but they are still around. Every now and then one of their students turns up, but they never stay, especially once they learn that they have never had any authentic training whatsoever. Can be rather shattering to them.
> 
> Croydon, yeah, nice and close! Good to know!


We used to laugh about the guys running around the local parks in their camo gear. There's an interesting expose on Bulshido. Made up background etc, etc. Still credit where credit's due he has set up a large network and made a lot of money. So if ever you want to be a *real* ninja, you know where to go. :rofl: :erg: :rofl:


----------



## Chris Parker (Jan 22, 2011)

You used to? We still do, ha! I work right next door to Ringwood Lake, a site rather notorious for ridiculously clad souls running around at night... makes for some interesting conversations when certain aspects of my non-work life get out!


----------



## K-man (Jan 22, 2011)

Chris Parker said:


> You used to? We still do, ha! I work right next door to Ringwood Lake, a site rather notorious for ridiculously clad souls running around at night... makes for some interesting conversations when certain aspects of my non-work life get out!


 One night we should get together and frighten the $#1t out of them!


----------



## perceive (Jan 29, 2011)

I'll definitely check out Chris and K-man's schools in the next week to ten days.  I'd hope to find a third school to compare against, but two still gives me a good chance of finding one to that will hopefully "click".  I have no idea of what I'll be getting into with either really, but what I have read of both means that there is a fair chance that I will be interested in at least one of them, or knowing me - both - with more procrastination to follow!.. but I hope one will stand out!
Both schools seem to be based on systems that have a lot of history and that will always be interesting to me as whenever I do something I like the idea of getting immersed in whatever aspects of it I can!

Thanks again to Chris and K-man for responding!


----------

